# Hello I'm new and looking to find others in a similar situation to me.....



## BeckyB711 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have been trying for a baby with my hubby for nearly 3 years but without success.  We have had all our tests and it seems that a very low sperm count is the problem.  So it seems that our only chance is IVF which is a bit scary...

The doctors don't seem to be interested in finding the cause of the sperm count problem and I can't help thinking that if we knew what was causing it we would come to terms with it a bit better - or know what we are trying to overcome! It kind of keeps making us think, why us?  Having babies is something you take totally forgranted until you begin to realise that you never will 'normally'. 

Last week, someone who works with me announced she is pregnant after just 3 months of trying and I have found it really difficult.  I have felt really low, miserable and generally sorry for myself since.  So I decided it was time I got a bit of help so that I can sort myself out.  So here I am!


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Becky and welcome to FF

I think most of us on here can empathise with your situation at work, doesn't seem fair when some people find it so easy and take it for granted. 

Sorry I can't help with any words of wisdom re the doctors and their lack of interest in getting to the cause of your DH's sperm count.  

But you will find lots of help and support on this site and one of the board moderators will be on soon and point you in the direction of some of the things on here that will be of interest to you.  Always worth browsing the threads and going into the chat room.

Whatever kind of treatment you may have to do I wish you all the best 

Take care

 and x x x


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Becky,

I'm sorry to read you are having problems, we too are male factor, but had problems on all three criteria (count, morphology and motility). I think I'm right in saying male factor infertility is an area where there is still a lot unknown, so you may never get to the bottom of why you've got a low count.

We too don't know why DH has this problem and probably will never know.

There is a male factor infertility board - I found this very helpful when I first joined, lots of tips can be found on what to do to improve count etc. There are vitamins he can take, alternative therapies - this is mainly self help, unfortunately there is no magic drug.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Wellmans vitamans are quite well thought of, they have all the vitamins said to improve sperm count and quality.

 with your tx - I hope it works out for your  

xx


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Becky

just wanted to welcome you to FF as well  
I agree that Dr's don't seem that interested in the causes of male factor issues!
Can be very hard when others around us fall pregnant without having to give it any thought or effort  

 on your journey hunny - we'll all be here to support you 

love coughsweet x


----------



## Our Journey (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Becky - Welcome to FF  .  I'm sure that you will find everyone really helpful and full of good advice.

We too have male fertility factor.  My hubbie was told he probably had always had the problem although they could not tell him why.  There was nothing that could be done surgically to help.  We were referred for ICSI rather than IVF so that the sperm get a helping hand (because our sperm aren't very good swimmers and a little simple!!!).  We are having treatment at Bristol (BCRM) and have just started down regulating   .  Egg collection will hopefully be at the beginning of July.  

I think that once you know you have problems it seems everywhere you go there are babies or pregnant ladies.  Also really hard coping with friends that are pg but you just have to.  I wouldn't want anyone to go through what everyone on here has been challenged with.  The good thing about FF is that everyone is in a similar position or has been in a similar position and can totally understand the emotional roller coaster that you are on.

I wish you everybit of luck with your upcoming treatment.  Do you know when you are due to start?  If it is any help BCRM has been fantastic with us so far and although this is only our first cycle I can highly recommend them so far. 

  Emma x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Becky

we were ttc for a year before going to the GP who did tests on both of us and found DH had low count, poor morphology and poor motility.  To be honest i didn't even ask the GP why, but felt it was either just one of those things or environmental.  The gp advised loose boxer shorts and a holiday and retest in 3 months which proved no change, so then we were referred for ICSI which i am now on my 2ww after a year of going to the gp, it came around quick.  there isn't much you can do for make fertility, except if they have blocked tubes.  we were referred quicker cos it was MF and not anything to do with me as consultant knew no more investigations/treatment could be done for poor DH.

anyway we tried vitamins and diet and acupunture, although the acup was started a bit late and not sure if it helped him as the embryologist didn't have his other sperm results to compare.

the actual tx isn't too bad, obvioulsy people react differently to drugs, but its more the emotional side that is hard, which is why FF is such a good site as everyone is in the same boat.

a girl in work announced she was pg and i found it hard but also i knew that i was doing something about it.  also a good friend is 2 moinths pg which is even harder, but i know i will be pg eventually.    

Good luck

Becks xx


----------



## Redsquizza30 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Becky, welcome to FF

If its any consolation, we were told that my DH couldn't have kids (no presence of sperm) and yes, like you they weren't interested in finding out why.  We then were told that donor sperm was our only option.  After 3 attempts at donor IUI, all unsuccessful, we transferred to another clinic to start IVF at the end of March. They have been brilliant from start to finish and this time it has resulted in a BFP...

What I'm basically trying to say is never give up - we never thought we'd get to this stage.  Like you, someone at my workplace got pregnant whilst I was in the middle of treatment and although you're happy for them, they don't always realise how lucky they are.....

Chin up and good luck with treatment


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Becky   
the others have given you some wonderful advice and links, be sure to check them out. I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, heres a few more to get you started 
You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each

ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply)
CLICK HERE

A rough guide to IVF
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE
Complimentary threapies ~
CLICK HERE

Pre- natal Care ~
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 
You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Megan57 (May 12, 2008)

Hi Becky,

I`m sorry to hear you our going through this 

I am in similar position to you, Dh and I have been trying for about a year and half and have recently found out our problem too is low sperm count and IVF/ICSI our only option. It is so hard isnt it? We are waiting for our appointment with consultant at the mo. GP also didnt have any interest in finding out the cause but our GP didnt seem to know much as I suppose its not something they deal with everyday.

Do you have any idea when your tx will start?

Megan x


----------



## Laura24 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Becky,

I really understand how you feel. Me and my DH have also been trying for 3 years and our problem is also a very low sperm count. We are starting ICSI treatment next month. I am sooo scared. I just don't know what to expect. They have gone through it all with me but its more the emotional roller coaster that frightens me, how to cope with the way i feel.

Do you know when you start treatment? Are you having IVF or ICSI? If my treatment is before yours i will keep you updated on my progress, experiences and try to give you any advice on what to expect in the best way i can. 

You just have to remember to stay positive. Never give up on your dream. 

Laura xx


----------



## The Hobnobbing Queen (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Becky, sorry to heary that you're finding it hard,

I'm quite new to the site too and have found it so helpful, just knowing there are other people out there who understand.

It is difficult and sometimes seems impossible to keep positive, but so many people here do get pregnant through treatment so try remember that it will happen for you, (i'm trying to take this advice too)

I've found the location sites really useful and groups arrange to meet up too.



Jess


----------



## BeckyB711 (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow! I have just read all your replies and I must admit it has made me cry!    I am so releived to know that we are not the only ones having trouble.

We don't have a date for treatment yet - I have contacted our hospital (Taunton) and they say that because it was 6 months ago that we last visited, they have to get our notes out of storage before they can book us another visit with the consultant and get a referral to Bristol....aaargh!  

It certainly seems that everywhere you look there are babies and pregnant women - I am so glad I am not the only one to have noticed! 

It would be great if you could keep me posted with how you are getting on - and good luck Becks on your 2ww!  

I will be going to the same clinic as Emma - so I'm glad to hear that they are good!

I am going to post on the locations boards and I think get some vitamins (will be visiting Wellmans!).  I have got one of the books that was reccommended (all about diets, vitamins, lifestyles, etd) so I am startinig to read that and will let you know what I am upto!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Our Journey (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Becky

I'm sure that you'll get your referral to BCRM soon.  Keep hassling that is my moto  


Down regulating at the moment which is going well.  Just got back from acupuncture so feel a bit like a pin cushion.  Feels like I am  a million things in the air at the moment.  

  that things will speed up for you.

Emma x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Becky

just to let you know that i had a BFN but my HCG level was 13 and should be over 5 for a BFP, so something happened in there just didn't get very far!!  they called it a low positive, only positive i've ever had anyway!  they said levels could rise in next week but very unlikely.  i also know AF is on her way, so i am treating it as a BFN.  i am glad it was at least a positive and treating the experiece as a positive one, as i know i reacted to the drugs wel and embies were ok, just bloody lazy!  

anyway my point is, don't give up. it is a rollercoaster as i found today and i know i have my frosties, it hasn't put me off and made me more determined to do it again soon. Even though we have to get the cheque book out next time!    

i wouldn't have got this far without my cycle buddies so i strongly recommend you join a thread.

But thank you for adding this question as i has made me want to have DH tested for testerone level and any other tests.  i'm going to ask our gp if he can do some testing so we don't have to pay. DH has just said he is going to ask for some funding too for next cycle, i said don't hold your breath!

So, things are not always as bad as tey seem, thats my moto anyway!!  if you want the ful boring sory of my trip i have done a diary on 2ww diarys.

Good luck xx


----------



## BeckyB711 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am soo sorry about your BFN....  I really feel for you but it's is good that you are so positive.

I am going to try to get some more tests done on my DH too - so will keep you posted.  

How many cycles did you get on NHS?

Becks xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

we only get 1.  DH wants to ask if there is anymore now we are in the new financial year but i just want to get going on to the next one, as it will be more waiting around!!
Becks xx


----------

